# Autoflower flowering way too early



## WezzyMan (May 17, 2016)

Hey Guys,

I'm your typical newbie to the forum, been reading and following for a while, this is my first post. Been interested in plants and botany my whole life so very clued up when it comes to growing stuff. Having said that I'm brand new to cannabis growing. I've started with Autoflowers as I figured this would be the easiest, obviously, like so many noobs I regret that decision and will be growing normal strains from now onwards.

Anyway I started two White Dwarf's in seed trays and within about 3 weeks noticed white pistols growing from the top, I believe this is pre flower? I then transplanted the two into 3gal pots and since then they have further developed pistols as well as the fine crystal like spots you see on the surrounding leaves.

I currently have them in a grow tent with a 400w MH lamp as well as correct ventilation and am running on a 12/12 light schedule (I know this is counter productive to vegetative growth however this was more of a first time grow experiment than anything else)

by the looks of the plants (pics attached) I'm not going to get a very good yield. how much further are these ladies going to grow and what final yield could I expect? I'm using veg nutes at the moment should i switch to flowering nutes ? Would appreciate your thoughts


----------



## archingfob (May 17, 2016)

Preflower is correct. From the looks you probably had pistils for a week or more at least. I'd wait to switch to flowering nutes so you can try and get a little more stretch.
I'd hope for a gram. Here my first auto in a few years. She showed pistils yesterday. Photo is today. 

Dinafem fruit auto


----------



## Thenoob420 (May 17, 2016)

It looks fine it is just small. Next time when you plant, I would plant directly into final pot. I would start flower nutes in about another couple weeks. I started flowering nutes around week 6. Yield wise I would say about a gram maybe more.


----------



## Resinhound (May 17, 2016)

its funny that people jack up their plants like this and blame it on the autoflower... 25-35 days is normal for flowering times. Learn to veg plants properly without stunting them and you might get some yield next time.


----------



## Thenoob420 (May 17, 2016)

Lesson are to be learned. I learned with my auto I topped her and lst and could not get her nutes right. She still persevered through it all and I might have 15 grams dry, but my northern lights that moved slower gave me the ability to learn from some mistakes. Just learn from mistakes and in the end she should give you some smoke, and it might be the best smoke.


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (May 17, 2016)

That auto's tiny, shit i have trouble keeping my auto's under a metre tall


----------



## WezzyMan (May 17, 2016)

Thenoob420 said:


> It looks fine it is just small. Next time when you plant, I would plant directly into final pot. I would start flower nutes in about another couple weeks. I started flowering nutes around week 6. Yield wise I would say about a gram maybe more.


Thanks, yeah I realised that after reading around here, should have planted them direct in final pot.


----------



## WezzyMan (May 17, 2016)

Thenoob420 said:


> Lesson are to be learned. I learned with my auto I topped her and lst and could not get her nutes right. She still persevered through it all and I might have 15 grams dry, but my northern lights that moved slower gave me the ability to learn from some mistakes. Just learn from mistakes and in the end she should give you some smoke, and it might be the best smoke


Shot! Yea luckily I bought some Blue Cheese and Norther lights seeds with my autos, will get stuck into those after harvesting the autos.


----------



## HighLowGrow (May 17, 2016)

WezzyMan said:


> Thanks, yeah I realised that after reading around here, should have planted them direct in final pot.


That is not the total problem here. I transplant 100% of the time and get a few oz's a plant.


----------



## WezzyMan (May 17, 2016)

HighLowGrow said:


> That is not the total problem here. I transplant 100% of the time and get a few oz's a plant.


So Whats the best way for me to maximise the yield on these two? Veg Nutes for a further 1 or 2 weeks?


----------



## WezzyMan (May 17, 2016)

PURPLEB3RRYKUSH said:


> That auto's tiny, shit i have trouble keeping my auto's under a metre tall


Yip that's my concern its extremely small, I'm expecting like a gram from both plants


----------



## Stipulus (May 18, 2016)

WezzyMan said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I'm your typical newbie to the forum, been reading and following for a while, this is my first post. Been interested in plants and botany my whole life so very clued up when it comes to growing stuff. Having said that I'm brand new to cannabis growing. I've started with Autoflowers as I figured this would be the easiest, obviously, like so many noobs I regret that decision and will be growing normal strains from now onwards.
> 
> ...


12/12 is wrong, with autos they need to be atleast 18/6, I have mine set on 20/4 and they are going great guns. Auto flowers will come into flower earlier if you reduce the light schedule...


----------



## Stipulus (May 18, 2016)

PURPLEB3RRYKUSH said:


> That auto's tiny, shit i have trouble keeping my auto's under a metre tall


Yep, i know how you feel


----------



## Resinhound (May 18, 2016)

honestly the best veg light cycle for autos is 24/0...you want the most growth possible in those 30 days. Generally adding dark periods will produce stretchier taller plants, 24 hour light will reduce stretch and produce fuller plants. Ill use dark periods as a tool, if i want a bit more height... ill add a dark period for a day or 2,then go back to 24 hour light.Plants dont sleep... regardless of all the nonsence you will read on the net.Plants will stretch for light in the darkness thats why you see verticle growth and "praying" after a dark cycle... it really has nothing to do with "getting a good night sleep"...its the plant looking for light.. 

in the ops case his plant is just straight up stunted... hard to say if its from poor nutrition, watering habits or enviroment, but regardless its not the plants fault its in this state. And honestly if nothing else changes he wont have better luck with a photosensitive plant.


----------



## WezzyMan (May 18, 2016)

Resinhound said:


> in the ops case his plant is just straight up stunted... hard to say if its from poor nutrition, watering habits or enviroment, but regardless its not the plants fault its in this state. And honestly if nothing else changes he wont have better luck with a photosensitive plant


Been growing stuff for 20 years. Its not poor nutrition or watering habits. EC meter confirms this. The temps are slightly high during day 29-30C. Its a dwarf strain, wouldn't this explain the presumed stunted growth ?


----------



## SickSickWorld (May 19, 2016)

More light brother, plants are solar powered! At least 18 hours per day, all the way up to 24 if your bills can handle it.

My first auto got severely fucked and stunted, and nearly died several times. Still yielded just over an ounce of some lovely weed. It was 6" tall.

You have a limited time to play with autos, so for the rest of her life try and induce a bit of stretching and side branching so you get more actual plant! 

Best of luck


----------



## Resinhound (May 19, 2016)

WezzyMan said:


> Been growing stuff for 20 years. Its not poor nutrition or watering habits. EC meter confirms this. The temps are slightly high during day 29-30C. Its a dwarf strain, wouldn't this explain the presumed stunted growth ?


lol no...and honestly the idea that you suggest that is pretty ridiculous. 

You fucked this plant up, plain and simple. 

now maybe stop blaming the strain and figure out what YOU did wrong so you dont repeat it. Ok mr 20 year pro, since you have an ec meter why dont you tell us what you have been feeding and at what concentrations? also tell us a little about your watering schedule.


----------



## billytimmy (May 19, 2016)

Resinhound said:


> its funny that people jack up their plants like this and blame it on the autoflower... 25-35 days is normal for flowering times. Learn to veg plants properly without stunting them and you might get some yield next time.





Resinhound said:


> lol no...and honestly the idea that you suggest that is pretty ridiculous.
> 
> You fucked this plant up, plain and simple.
> 
> now maybe stop blaming the strain and figure out what YOU did wrong so you dont repeat it. Ok mr 20 year pro, since you have an ec meter why dont you tell us what you have been feeding and at what concentrations? also tell us a little about your watering schedule.


@Resinhound does not know shit about growing, be warned


----------



## Resinhound (May 19, 2016)

billytimmy said:


> @Resinhound does not know shit about growing, be warned


so in your professional opinion... this is par for the course for this strain then?.. all white dwarfs wind up 3inches tall at flower?... lol. 

pleeeease... lol. 

this coming from the guy that has trouble with "lockout susceptable" strains... haha, what a joke. 

that was fun.. now back on ignore with you billy.


----------



## Resinhound (May 19, 2016)

there are plenty of examples of white dwarfs grown correctly on youtube... and they dont look anything like the ops example here. 

my point still stands... stop blaming the plant for your own mistakes. Figure out the problem with your methods and fix them.


----------



## Thc247 (May 19, 2016)

WezzyMan said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I'm your typical newbie to the forum, been reading and following for a while, this is my first post. Been interested in plants and botany my whole life so very clued up when it comes to growing stuff. Having said that I'm brand new to cannabis growing. I've started with Autoflowers as I figured this would be the easiest, obviously, like so many noobs I regret that decision and will be growing normal strains from now onwards.
> 
> ...


why do you think auto flowers are easier ? i dont understand this as i have been growing a while and really cant see how auto flowers are easier for noobs to grow im not starting a debate on autoflowers just a simple question as i really dont understand how auto's are any easier than photperiod if anything i would think the longer light hours would actually result in a more expensive grow if anything


----------



## WezzyMan (May 19, 2016)

Thc247 said:


> why do you think auto flowers are easier ? i dont understand this as i have been growing a while and really cant see how auto flowers are easier for noobs to grow im not starting a debate on autoflowers just a simple question as i really dont understand how auto's are any easier than photperiod if anything i would think the longer light hours would actually result in a more expensive grow if anything


Yea Its the first time I'm growing herb and I didn't want a huge tree so decided on a dwarf auto flower strain, but yes in future will be staying away from autos and dwarfs, we learn every day.


----------



## WezzyMan (May 19, 2016)

billytimmy said:


> @Resinhound does not know shit about growing, be warned


Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Alienwidow (May 19, 2016)

WezzyMan said:


> Yea Its the first time I'm growing herb and I didn't want a huge tree so decided on a dwarf auto flower strain, but yes in future will be staying away from autos and dwarfs, we learn every day.


If i were you id just plant more beans. Those two arent really going to get you anywhere. Just remember you can still train your autos low. Its not recommended but it still works if theyre getting too big. Those just wont cut it so id pop more myself.


----------



## WezzyMan (May 20, 2016)

Alienwidow said:


> If i were you id just plant more beans. Those two arent really going to get you anywhere. Just remember you can still train your autos low. Its not recommended but it still works if theyre getting too big. Those just wont cut it so id pop more myself.


Yea I have another Cindy 99 auto on the go as well and shes growing like crazy, a new set of leaves each day almost, once i harvest the other two rejects i will pop another 6 beans, in the hope that 3 or 4 are females, will do a grow journal for those. thanks for the tip.


----------



## billytimmy (May 20, 2016)

Thc247 said:


> why do you think auto flowers are easier ? i dont understand this as i have been growing a while and really cant see how auto flowers are easier for noobs to grow im not starting a debate on autoflowers just a simple question as i really dont understand how auto's are any easier than photperiod if anything i would think the longer light hours would actually result in a more expensive grow if anything


At the EOD they are probably not easier but the perception is there IMO because they dont require the new grower, who knows nothing and never seen a live cannabis plant, to worry about light schedules and transplanting giving the perception there is less stuff to worry about/more confidence


----------



## Thc247 (May 20, 2016)

but in reality thou it actually isnt any easier is this correct ? i have never done auto 's and i dont ever plan on it but i really dont see how auto's are better i mean if you dont know about light schedules or potting up will you really know enough to grow a decent auto ? i would think the light schedules make it alot easier to see and know when your plant is going into flower it might b just me but i dont know . when i started i thought auto's sounded alot of hard work and fucking about


----------



## Thc247 (May 20, 2016)

WezzyMan said:


> Yea Its the first time I'm growing herb and I didn't want a huge tree so decided on a dwarf auto flower strain, but yes in future will be staying away from autos and dwarfs, we learn every day.


fair enough


----------



## billytimmy (May 20, 2016)

Thc247 said:


> but in reality thou it actually isnt any easier is this correct ? i have never done auto 's and i dont ever plan on it but i really dont see how auto's are better i mean if you dont know about light schedules or potting up will you really know enough to grow a decent auto ? i would think the light schedules make it alot easier to see and know when your plant is going into flower it might b just me but i dont know . when i started i thought auto's sounded alot of hard work and fucking about


I think most people are generally full of shit when it comes to all the guidelines for growing an auto and are just parroting things that may or may not be relevant that they have heard before but not actually experienced

are they easier? if your only goal is to get a 1/2-1 ounce a plant in a set it and forget it style and/or you want to swap in new plants randomly at any point in an existing plants cycle then they absolutely have value IMO


----------



## Thc247 (May 20, 2016)

billytimmy said:


> I think most people are generally full of shit when it comes to all the guidelines for growing an auto and are just parroting things that may or may not be relevant that they have heard before but not actually experienced
> 
> are they easier? f your only goal is to get a 1/2-1 ounce a plant in a set it and forget it style and/or you want to swap in new plants randomly at any point in an existing plants cycle then they absolutely have value.


well my goal is never to get 1/2 - 1 oz per plant i would b v v disapointed at that but your def on track there so many people hear some one say something and then relate to what they heard as fact also seed banks put out most of the wrong info to start with to make more money i guess and i can see how noobs would be easily led into trying anything that they believe will make the experience seem less daunting for them but in regards to keeping plants short i also would think photoperiods are alot easier to control height using lst fim or top and using a scrog net also by being in control when you force the plant into flower gives so much more control over the plants than auto imo but hey who am i to decide lol


----------



## Alienwidow (May 20, 2016)

Thc247 said:


> why do you think auto flowers are easier ? i dont understand this as i have been growing a while and really cant see how auto flowers are easier for noobs to grow im not starting a debate on autoflowers just a simple question as i really dont understand how auto's are any easier than photperiod if anything i would think the longer light hours would actually result in a more expensive grow if anything


The ease of use is in the fact that you never clone, you never sex plants, you dont over grow your grow cab and then flip to flower, you dont need a 10 gallon pot and three upcans.... Theres plenty of things that are more simple. But there are things that are more difficult as well like you said. You fuck up one thing and theyre peckered. Theres no vegging a little longer because you dont got a little longer. The light cycle is longer on time, but the good autos make up for that in production. Its a debate for another thread honestly, but theres a mix of things easier and harder about them.


----------



## Diskokobaja (May 23, 2016)

WezzyMan said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I'm your typical newbie to the forum, been reading and following for a while, this is my first post. Been interested in plants and botany my whole life so very clued up when it comes to growing stuff. Having said that I'm brand new to cannabis growing. I've started with Autoflowers as I figured this would be the easiest, obviously, like so many noobs I regret that decision and will be growing normal strains from now onwards.
> 
> ...


i dont know what the f... were yiu reading,but obvious not the begginers guide.. Autos on 12/12???!! wtf??!!


----------



## Thc247 (May 23, 2016)

he is also using a mh light wouldnt a hps be better on auto flower once it shows signs its in flower


----------



## Diskokobaja (Jun 5, 2016)

one more thing what a bounch off bullshit in this post.. Autos have ruderalis gene in them so they are pretty resistant litte fucks, second they have like inner stopwatch, and when you germinate them,its on,like somebody said, plant your auto in the final pot,you put them on 20/4 light regime and that is that, watch them grow and enjoj... For me there isnt any diference except vigorous and speed, you have to be a master of dissaster to not get your girl to harvest time.. For me biggest advance is that you get complete product,from seed to joint in like 80-90 days..


----------



## codster25 (Jun 8, 2016)

Thc247 said:


> why do you think auto flowers are easier ? i dont understand this as i have been growing a while and really cant see how auto flowers are easier for noobs to grow im not starting a debate on autoflowers just a simple question as i really dont understand how auto's are any easier than photperiod if anything i would think the longer light hours would actually result in a more expensive grow if anything


It doesn't matter what light hours you incorporate with autos, you can plant them and basically forget about them, all while not having to go 12 /12.'They are generally less "finicky" too, in my experience anyway.


----------



## AUTOmicroORGANICled (Oct 14, 2018)

Ironically my first auto was the tallest and highest yield I've had out of them yet. For the pair of fast buds girl scout autos I have now, they flowered pretty quickly without getting as big as I'd like, however they have super tight nodes so we'll see. The plant I didn't train last run was much taller, but had waaaaay lower overall weight and cola size. I think I need more light, and to fill in the spectrum range from the blurple and I'll have the kinks ironed out. 

After this run I'm gonna switch to photos so I can have a little more control in what I end up with. It's kind of a dice roll leaving it to genetics and getting a good pheno in your batch, and at $10 a pop I'm not really seeing the returns I'd like. On the other hand the super fast turnaround is kinda cool. You just gotta get like 5 going at once almost like a SOG.


----------



## Subu (Oct 16, 2018)

WezzyMan said:


> Yip that's my concern its extremely small, I'm expecting like a gram from both plants


Don't smoke it all at once


----------



## mackey (Nov 11, 2018)

Subu said:


> Don't smoke it all at once


My autos did much better after I switched to the cloth pots. 7 Gallon, they were called but looked more equal to 5 gal. Tried the air pot too, but believe the cloth did better. Used 20/4 on light. 600 hps. for 3 plants. Going to do 4 next time. Easier inside because they don't get so big. We're about 3 1/2 ft. Took up a space 2 ft. X 5 ft. Did bend & tie all but lowest branches. Lost count of harvest but between 6 & 9 ozs, per plant. Used ff soil, it made a difference. Seems the longer it takes to grow a plant, the more problems arise. So autos for me.


----------



## mackey (Nov 11, 2018)

Almost 50 years smoking and the Mephisto Supernatural og is as good as any ever. Guess that why it's been out of stock everywhere for the last year or more.


----------



## shushubandora (Nov 11, 2018)

Auto need to transplant to final pot straight after the first pointy leaf in my opinion. 
When you harvest check slowly the soil, you will see the roots are stuck on the old size pot. Means you transplant too late


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 11, 2018)

He mentioned it’s a Dwarfy Strain .... there is a reason it’s called that.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 11, 2018)

Plus the 12/12 cycle just accelerated the sexing of it so you lost any real veg time with it. 

Oddly , you would have gotten a BIGGER plant than this running a photoperiod strain on 12/12. She will not produce much now that it has sexed and preflower set. 

Next time heed the auto flower cycles as needed instead of growing a micro version of a short strain.


----------



## shushubandora (Nov 12, 2018)

Budzbuddha said:


> He mentioned it’s a Dwarfy Strain .... there is a reason it’s called that.


3 weeks auto in yogurt cup wont give alot. i supersized it didn't dry dead, you probably need to water it 4 times a day


----------



## PoptimusCrime (Feb 14, 2020)

WezzyMan said:


> So Whats the best way for me to maximise the yield on these two? Veg Nutes for a further 1 or 2 weeks?


Auto flowers prefer extremely light fluffy soil so as the roots can easily expand and become easily inoculated by added microbes, which you should be using-especially when transplanting! Germinate your seeds in the soil of a 3-5 gallon bucket. Your main issue is LIGHT! You need to up your lighting to something like a vivosun 1000watt hps light and NEVER put set your light schedule to 12:12 on an auto-keep it at 24 hours of light or 18:6 so she has a chance to rest. If you wanna change to a 12:12 that can come later, if flowering needs to be encouraged! I attached an mk-ultra auto I did which was my first grow from THSeeds. You’ll get it-it’s all lighting, air flow, soil, and care!


----------



## PoptimusCrime (Feb 14, 2020)

Al


Budzbuddha said:


> Plus the 12/12 cycle just accelerated the sexing of it so you lost any real veg time with it.
> 
> Oddly , you would have gotten a BIGGER plant than this running a photoperiod strain on 12/12. She will not produce much now that it has sexed and preflower set.
> 
> ...


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Feb 15, 2020)

WezzyMan said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I'm your typical newbie to the forum, been reading and following for a while, this is my first post. Been interested in plants and botany my whole life so very clued up when it comes to growing stuff. Having said that I'm brand new to cannabis growing. I've started with Autoflowers as I figured this would be the easiest, obviously, like so many noobs I regret that decision and will be growing normal strains from now onwards.
> 
> ...


Give up and try again. Between the 12/12 cycle, not planting in the final pot, and whatever else went wrong, you are just wasting your time with that little sprout. Your not going to learn anything from it. Its to small to learn anything about nutrients or watering or really anything useful to growing plants with any kind of yield. No amount of snake oil and pixy dust will ever grow this girl anywhere near her potential. You completely missed out on the first 3 weeks of veg where the plant grows its branches and what not. Even though your only running a 400w light your still going to be paying about 100$ per gram in electric bills.


----------



## Screwylouie (Feb 15, 2020)

This is my 1st auto grow
Zkittlez. A hair over 3 weeks old.
Imma poor boy,so it's a bucket from Dollar Tree,some better homes and garden cheap soil,and a 600w(they claim) led. Some mylar glued to cardboard for reflection.
The dirt came with nutes in it,so basically,outside of a shot of worm casings and bat shit,Ileft it alone and watered.
It's a weed.
Been here a long time. I figure a plants worse enemy is a grower who puddles with em too much


----------



## NotSchwifty (Feb 21, 2020)

Resinhound said:


> lol no...and honestly the idea that you suggest that is pretty ridiculous.
> 
> You fucked this plant up, plain and simple.
> 
> now maybe stop blaming the strain and figure out what YOU did wrong so you dont repeat it. Ok mr 20 year pro, since you have an ec meter why dont you tell us what you have been feeding and at what concentrations? also tell us a little about your watering schedule.


Why you being an asshole? This place is for asking questions and theres always that "expert grower" talking down on noobs


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Feb 21, 2020)

NotSchwifty said:


> Why you being an asshole? This place is for asking questions and theres always that "expert grower" talking down on noobs


I dont think he was being an asshole, just direct. He is correct, the size of your plant has NOTHING to do with the strain. Even the original low rider autoflowers were WAY BIGGER than what you have grown. I could grow a bigger auto in a solo cup with a single 13 watt fluorescent light over it. Hell I could probably grow a bigger auto in a SHOT GLASS. You must have fucked up more than one thing for it to be that small.


----------



## NothinButThat#4 (Feb 28, 2020)

I started 3 Bluetooth auto 3 weeks ago, I’m trying to do a grow as basic and barebones as possible. Money was spent on seeds and a 600w light. Dirt from my yard and some tap water. Plants are 8-10in with lots of branches, maybe this is just a very large strain normally, but even my cheap set up on a gun safe grew plants


----------



## Autoflowering grower (Feb 28, 2020)

WezzyMan said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I'm your typical newbie to the forum, been reading and following for a while, this is my first post. Been interested in plants and botany my whole life so very clued up when it comes to growing stuff. Having said that I'm brand new to cannabis growing. I've started with Autoflowers as I figured this would be the easiest, obviously, like so many noobs I regret that decision and will be growing normal strains from now onwards.
> 
> ...


Growing autos you want to have no stress whatsoever. So plant seed directly into pot your gonna finish in. I use dry ammendments giga green 444 multi purpose, & 284 bloom from the start, mixed in with the growing medium. I also add bat guano. Then just water until about 5 weeks before each strain is supposed to finish. At this point I I ammend the medium again & that should be enough for them to finish. I would at least give 18hrs light. Some people do 24 hrs. You are not going g to get more than a couple oz off of auto. But most strains you can cut in less than 12 weeks.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Feb 28, 2020)

Autoflowering grower said:


> Growing autos you want to have no stress whatsoever. So plant seed directly into pot your gonna finish in. I use dry ammendments giga green 444 multi purpose, & 284 bloom from the start, mixed in with the growing medium. I also add bat guano. Then just water until about 5 weeks before each strain is supposed to finish. At this point I I ammend the medium again & that should be enough for them to finish. I would at least give 18hrs light. Some people do 24 hrs. You are not going g to get more than a couple oz off of auto. But most strains you can cut in less than 12 weeks.


Wrong on a few pieces bud. There is a nice thread in the auto section called"so you can't transplant autos" by McStrats. It ABSOLUTELY can be done with zero stunt if healthy and done in a good manor of time. Also AFN has journals of 7 to 12 oz PER PLANT on AUTOFLOWERS. You don't sound too versed in todays autoflower genetics as they have changed mightily from 5-10 years ago and lowriders producing an ounce or so.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Mar 1, 2020)

Autoflowering grower said:


> Growing autos you want to have no stress whatsoever. So plant seed directly into pot your gonna finish in. I use dry ammendments giga green 444 multi purpose, & 284 bloom from the start, mixed in with the growing medium. I also add bat guano. Then just water until about 5 weeks before each strain is supposed to finish. At this point I I ammend the medium again & that should be enough for them to finish. I would at least give 18hrs light. Some people do 24 hrs. You are not going g to get more than a couple oz off of auto. But most strains you can cut in less than 12 weeks.


My first try at autos I got over 4oz fully trimmed off one plant....


----------



## Autoflowering grower (Mar 1, 2020)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Wrong on a few pieces bud. There is a nice thread in the auto section called"so you can't transplant autos" by McStrats. It ABSOLUTELY can be done with zero stunt if healthy and done in a good manor of time. Also AFN has journals of 7 to 12 oz PER PLANT on AUTOFLOWERS. You don't sound too versed in todays autoflower genetics as they have changed mightily from 5-10 years ago and lowriders producing an ounce or so.


I would have to see it in person to believe it 12oz on 1 auto. I could say that I get 10 pounds per plants, don't make it true. Not your typical auto. Maybe a superauto.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Mar 2, 2020)

Autoflowering grower said:


> I would have to see it in person to believe it 12oz on 1 auto. I could say that I get 10 pounds per plants, don't make it true. Not your typical auto. Maybe a superauto.


Sure. His name is MrOldBoy on Autoflower.net. Mephisto section. Title is Sam's Crack strain. All documented. Though the whole "not real if don't see it" is dumb. You're not god and don't get to decide what is true or not because you didn't see it.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Mar 2, 2020)

Mephisto Sam’s Crack - Completed - Dry / Cure


Lots of good plants popping up this time of year to use for FPE’s. They are so f**king easy to make about akin to making kool aid. The hardest part is waiting for them to finish which is usually 10-30 days. Some are probably faster then that. All you need is plant material,EM1 or lacto, brown...




www.autoflower.net


----------



## Autoflowering grower (Mar 2, 2020)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Sure. His name is MrOldBoy on Autoflower.net. Mephisto section. Title is Sam's Crack strain. All documented. Though the whole "not real if don't see it" is dumb. You're not god and don't get to decide what is true or not because you didn't see it.


Maybe I'm wrong. I hope I am. Anything is possible. Autos is all I grow inside. I've not tried any seeds form Mephisto but I will


MATTYMATT726 said:


> Sure. His name is MrOldBoy on Autoflower.net. Mephisto section. Title is Sam's Crack strain. All documented. Though the whole "not real if don't see it" is dumb. You're not god and don't get to decide what is true or not because you didn't see it.


I maybe wrong. I hope I am. Anything is possible. Autos is all I grow inside. I haven't tried Mephisto but from what I hear they are the shit. I will be ordering some. Again sorry for not being open minded.


----------



## Screwylouie (Mar 2, 2020)

I'd love to try Mephisto,but dont think they stock US banks.
And I'm only dealing with US based banks


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Mar 2, 2020)

Screwylouie said:


> I'd love to try Mephisto,but dont think they stock US banks.
> And I'm only dealing with US based banks


-_- they have a US site. Directly from Mephisto themselves in Colorado. Also plenty of banks carry them when they can keep them in stock.


----------



## Autoflowering grower (Mar 2, 2020)

Screwylouie said:


> I'd love to try Mephisto,but dont think they stock US banks.
> And I'm only dealing with US based banks


I saw on their website that US shop opens back up today actually 2-3-2020.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Mar 2, 2020)

Autoflowering grower said:


> I saw on their website that US shop opens back up today actually 2-3-2020.


Yes. No clue when. They should have a good stock available when they do. They sell fast, cause they are top tier genetics.


----------



## Autoflowering grower (Mar 2, 2020)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Yes. No clue when. They should have a good stock available when they do. They sell fast, cause they are top tier genetics.


Is auto flowers all Mephisto genetics sell? Or do they have photoperiods to.


----------



## Screwylouie (Mar 2, 2020)

That's a great question


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Mar 2, 2020)

Autoflowering grower said:


> Is auto flowers all Mephisto genetics sell? Or do they have photoperiods to.


Auto breeders. They had some regs but given as freebies i believe in small amounts. They stabilize their seeds(most at generation 4 up to F7) and not just a chucking a F1/S1 and putting it for sale. Their "farm" took a hit when they needed to relocate last year and they are recovering where they used to have close to 30 strains on site in 18', they are getting back up the strains(making more seedstock) and have a good amount of new projects for this year as well as the current catalog being restocked. They sell out of stuff pretry fast due to popularity and the fact their has been some downtime, but this afternoon had 13 strains on the site. Well worth checking out.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Mar 2, 2020)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Auto breeders. They had some regs but given as freebies i believe in small amounts. They stabilize their seeds(most at generation 4 up to F7) and not just a chucking a F1/S1 and putting it for sale. Their "farm" took a hit when they needed to relocate last year and they are recovering where they used to have close to 30 strains on site in 18', they are getting back up the strains(making more seedstock) and have a good amount of new projects for this year as well as the current catalog being restocked. They sell out of stuff pretry fast due to popularity and the fact their has been some downtime, but this afternoon had 13 strains on the site. Well worth checking out.


Your a goddamned hero. Everytime I go to buy Mephisto stuff it's sold out. Creme de la Chem and 4 Assed Monkey are coming my way!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Mar 2, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Your a goddamned hero. Everytime I go to buy Mephisto stuff it's sold out. Creme de la Chem and 4 Assed Monkey are coming my way!


It's tough. They can't keep stock. You gotta stay in the loop. I know Stan is active on AFN and believe him or Brad is in the Mephisto section at Reddit. They usually let us know when stuff is comming soon and restocking. 4/20 should bring a few new strains as they been sensing out testers to some members at AFN.


----------



## calicko (Jan 25, 2021)

Man this thread went a long way from dude stunting out his auto at like 2" or w/e! 
Kinda got brought to it as i have this bagseed strain that seemingly is auto despite my area being photoperidiodic. Wondering if i do have some kind of dwarf myself or if I my Fungus gnat infest got the best of her roots last week. Have zero clue what any of my cannabis is and zero fux r given and actually want some hermie/male action! 
Anyways...rambling...bringing this post from the grave. Just matured calyx in preflower, hormome stress, bad genetics, auto, too early?


----------



## Wastei (Jan 26, 2021)

calicko said:


> Man this thread went a long way from dude stunting out his auto at like 2" or w/e!
> Kinda got brought to it as i have this bagseed strain that seemingly is auto despite my area being photoperidiodic. Wondering if i do have some kind of dwarf myself or if I my Fungus gnat infest got the best of her roots last week. Have zero clue what any of my cannabis is and zero fux r given and actually want some hermie/male action!
> Anyways...rambling...bringing this post from the grave. Just matured calyx in preflower, hormome stress, bad genetics, auto, too early?View attachment 4807555View attachment 4807559View attachment 4807562


Photoperiod. Plants show sex when mature.. You want to grow hermies? Well I would put the bar a little higher than that. Maybe you're on the wrong forum? Lol


----------



## Rabeats2093 (Jan 26, 2021)

Wastei said:


> Photoperiod. Plants show sex when mature.. You want to grow hermies? Well I would put the bar a little higher than that. Maybe you're on the wrong forum? Lol


You can prolly find hermies in Thailand or surrounding regions


----------



## calicko (Jan 27, 2021)

Bahaha....no! 
Grassroots breeder. There's nothing wrong with hermaphrodites, just a couple of wacky RnA strands or in layman's terms...trying to prolong heritage. We're still talking plants, correct? Thought so. But otherwise all that, just trying to blaze a trail for genetics in my area. 

No worries, i have roughly 35 grows and typically have real genetics but this year was different, as you can see I have several other species of plants in my indoor space. So yeah ￦Astei, maybe I am in the wrong place...


----------



## Vin776HomeGrow (May 23, 2022)

WezzyMan said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I'm your typical newbie to the forum, been reading and following for a while, this is my first post. Been interested in plants and botany my whole life so very clued up when it comes to growing stuff. Having said that I'm brand new to cannabis growing. I've started with Autoflowers as I figured this would be the easiest, obviously, like so many noobs I regret that decision and will be growing normal strains from now onwards.
> 
> ...


Those are all stunted from shock of some kind.


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (May 24, 2022)

Vin776HomeGrow said:


> Those are all stunted from shock of some kind.


It’s been six years, his plants have been long dead.


----------



## LeastExpectedGrower (May 25, 2022)

Vin776HomeGrow said:


> Those are all stunted from shock of some kind.


He was so distraught that he got up from his computer in 2016 and walked out the door and kept walkin'. Hasn't been seen since. Probably long dead.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 25, 2022)

LeastExpectedGrower said:


> He was so distraught that he got up from his computer in 2016 and walked out the door and kept walkin'. Hasn't been seen since. Probably long dead.


----------



## Oldguyrealy (Jun 3, 2022)

Got Wedding Cake Auto just cut with huge Buds. Started flowering at 2 weeks.


----------



## Oldguyrealy (Jun 3, 2022)

Should have looked at the date


----------



## Seedlin (Jun 5, 2022)

Resinhound said:


> lol no...and honestly the idea that you suggest that is pretty ridiculous.
> 
> You fucked this plant up, plain and simple.
> 
> now maybe stop blaming the strain and figure out what YOU did wrong so you dont repeat it. Ok mr 20 year pro, since you have an ec meter why dont you tell us what you have been feeding and at what concentrations? also tell us a little about your watering schedule.



Lol. I start my germinated seed in a rockwool cube for about 10 days and plant in a 5 gal airpot, coco and perilite. Lighting is 20/4 . I feed nothing but FloreNova bloom from day 1, 5 mililiters per gal, calmag+ @ 3ml a gal and Monster Bloom once a week until I start my flush. Real simple but real effective. I do have Co2 and a dehumidifier. I run 2 1000 w Black Diamond by Perfect Sun grow lights, best investment along with the Co2 set up I've ever made growing. You have a stunted plant, wrong light schedule and who knows what else ya missing. Start over. Do some research. Check out Neil @ Grow Pot Cheaply.com. Everybody has "their" methods but everybody has learned from trial and error and something from somebody else. Ya gotta have the want to and stick with it. Check out my ringing my on bell I just posted. Good luck dude.


WezzyMan said:


> Been growing stuff for 20 years. Its not poor nutrition or watering habits. EC meter confirms this. The temps are slightly high during day 29-30C. Its a dwarf strain, wouldn't this explain the presumed stunted growth ?


----------



## Tchef2525 (Jun 5, 2022)

Screwylouie said:


> I'd love to try Mephisto,but dont think they stock US banks.
> And I'm only dealing with US based banks


My homies over at breeders direct seed co and harvest mutual and speakeasy


----------



## Tchef2525 (Jun 5, 2022)

Rabeats2093 said:


> You can prolly find hermies in Thailand or surrounding regions


Or any god damn cookie strain lol


----------



## Dudegrowow89 (Dec 16, 2022)

Resinhound said:


> there are plenty of examples of white dwarfs grown correctly on youtube... and they dont look anything like the ops example here.
> 
> my point still stands... stop blaming the plant for your own mistakes. Figure out the problem with your methods and fix them.


Fix these n*tts get off your high horse be more humble and helpful! Ohh and grow up kid!


----------



## 1212ham (Dec 17, 2022)

Dudegrowow89 said:


> Fix these n*tts get off your high horse be more humble and helpful! Ohh and grow up kid!


Umm.....


----------



## bk78 (Dec 17, 2022)

Dudegrowow89 said:


> Fix these n*tts get off your high horse be more humble and helpful! Ohh and grow up kid!


Great first post, kid.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Dec 17, 2022)




----------

